# Boatshed



## Scott Andersen (Jul 18, 2011)

Crawley boatshed HDR


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 18, 2011)

Scott Andersen said:


> Crawley boatshed HDR



Really nice framing and color balance in this shot. I like it.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 18, 2011)

Now that's what I call good looking HDR !


----------

